# Good wood to use in custom terrarium backgrounds?



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

I was wondering, before I bought wood, what kind of wood you all use for building custom backgrounds for your vivs? I read about grape wood then at the end of the article it said, not suggested for moist environments. I also read about malaysian driftwood which sounds like it does well with humidity and moist environments..Im not sure if I can just get any wood then bake it (however that's done...more research required on that subject lol) Or if it has to be a specific type of wood I need to purchase?

Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## DracheFrau (May 23, 2012)

I like mopani and I have seen other people on here talking about it as well.

I started out with grape wood in my viv, thinking it was basically going to be 50/50 (awesome or awful) and it ended up being awful. It molded over SO much that it was almost ridiculous, and it made my living room smell. I mean, I knew it would have mold cycles, but holy wtf was there a lot. So I tore it all apart, rebuilt the whole thing, and tried mopani. Very little mold, and I like the way it looks a whole lot better. 

I have also been told 'manzanita' works well, cork and cypress (I believe) holds up really good too! There are a few others but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

I'll check out the mopani then, thanks much


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I like manzanita the best.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I really like malaysian and manzanita. Both hold up very well and look great.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I use Malaysian, Manzanita, Cypress, Ghost Wood, and virgin cork bark. All hold up very well. Some tanks I may also add in natural vines. I also usually put in some grape wood pieces, but I bury them under the leaf litter with the intention of it being good food for springtails and isopods.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

So far I only used cork bark and ghost wood. They are both aesthetically beautiful.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

_Copied from Vivarium Construction 101 Article:_



> _There are a few different types of wood that can be added to a vivarium's hardscape:
> 
> *Grapewood* - Nice looking and very inexpensive, however it will not hold up well in a humid habitat. It will quickly mold over and eventually begin to rot. We suggest only using grapewood in more dry environments.
> 
> ...


I personally like cork more than any other wood because it's easily trimmed to fit and it's much lighter than the alternatives.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

What about using native woods. If properly prepared. I was thinking Oak, Cherry. I'm thinking Maple is to soft and would not hold up long?? Any thoughts on this.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Most people don't use native wood due to the possible risk of pathogen introduction unless it's baked prior to introduction. Even then, the majority of wood in the USA is nowhere near as rot/mold resistant as mopani, ghostwood, malaysian driftwood, or cork.

On the other hand, I've seen native cypress knees used, and also seen some native driftwood, too. I guess it really depends on where you live. I'd Google the type of wood you are considering + "Safe for vivarium use". Certain trees (pines, cedars, etc) contain sap that can kill herps pretty quickly.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

does everyone bake their wood even it comes tagged as already baked? and if so how do you bake it properly?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

guylovesreef said:


> does everyone bake their wood even it comes tagged as already baked? and if so how do you bake it properly?


You can always take precautionary measures by re-baking your wood. You can bake them or boil them. 

Also theres been threads on this topic. Try looking some up with the search button. You will learn alot by using it. Well i have atleast.


----------

